# Trying Some New Flour



## BGKYSmoker (Apr 2, 2022)

Was at the Amish store today. Picked up 5 lbs of prairie gold and my normal bag of rye.


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Apr 3, 2022)

Should make some great bread.


----------



## smokeymose (Apr 3, 2022)

Let us know how it works out. I think I'm done with King Arthur. The price at Meijer just jumped to $4.99 and Gold Medal and Pillsbury are Still $2.99 (on sale for $2.49).
It can't be that much better..
I can think of a couple of stores around here that might carry that.


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Apr 3, 2022)

smokeymose said:


> Let us know how it works out. I think I'm done with King Arthur. The price at Meijer just jumped to $4.99 and Gold Medal and Pillsbury are Still $2.99 (on sale for $2.49).
> It can't be that much better..
> I can think of a couple of stores around here that might carry that.


Will do.
Going to try to bake tomorrow.

If this is good flour im going to get a 50 lb bag at the amish store for $61


----------



## Colin1230 (Apr 3, 2022)

Watching this.


----------



## sandyut (Apr 3, 2022)

keep us posted.  I always use Central Mills organic AP flour that I get at Costco.


----------



## noboundaries (Apr 3, 2022)

smokeymose said:


> Let us know how it works out. I think I'm done with King Arthur. The price at Meijer just jumped to $4.99 and Gold Medal and Pillsbury are Still $2.99 (on sale for $2.49).
> It can't be that much better..
> I can think of a couple of stores around here that might carry that.



Mose, I'm HUGE penny pincher, but I've tried ALL the other flours that are generally available. Nothing has performed as consistently as the King Arthur. Basically you get 5 loaves of bread for $1.15 /loaf when you figure in the yeast. Water and salt might add a penny.

I literally took a rustic loaf out of the oven 15 minutes before I started typing here. Look at this oven spring and ear! KA Bread flour.


----------



## smokeymose (Apr 4, 2022)

noboundaries said:


> Mose, I'm HUGE penny pincher, but I've tried ALL the other flours that are generally available. Nothing has performed as consistently as the King Arthur. Basically you get 5 loaves of bread for $1.15 /loaf when you figure in the yeast. Water and salt might add a penny.
> 
> I literally took a rustic loaf out of the oven 15 minutes before I started typing here. Look at this oven spring and ear! KA Bread flour.
> 
> ...


I'll keep using King Arthur. It ticked me off that they raised the price is all LOL!  I am going to try the cheaper stuff for feeding sourdough starter. We'll see.
That's one beautiful loaf of bread, sir! You just convinced me to pull Elmo out of the fridge and after one feeding and counter rest he's already looking frisky 
This will be my first try using nothing but all-purpose...


----------



## noboundaries (Apr 4, 2022)

smokeymose said:


> I'll keep using King Arthur. It ticked me off that they raised the price is all LOL!


Absolutely. Understood. The price has gone up $1 per 5 lb bag where I shop, but bread prices have risen, too.



BGKYSmoker said:


> Was at the Amish store today. Picked up 5 lbs of prairie gold and my normal bag of rye.
> 
> View attachment 627907



First thing I did was check their distribution. Not available in Kalifornia. New flours are fun and often surprising. Looking forward to the pics!


----------

